# 3020 John Deere power take off



## Spearfish1 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a 3020 John Deere that my dad had and it has a front end loader on it. The Power take off has always been engaged for the last 30 years. I want to put a post hole digger on the tractor to do that I have to be able to engage and disingage the PTO. However it is locked up and the handle will not move. Any ideas on freeingup the control would be appricated.


----------



## Pedalstomper78 (Nov 6, 2012)

Soak it for a few days in PB Blaster. I usually give a soak in the morning, a soak in the evening, and then one the next day. That can sometimes cause things to free up. If not, you may have to put some heat to it in order to get things to loosen up a bit.


----------



## criswelg (Dec 7, 2011)

*On the old Fords!*



Pedalstomper78 said:


> Soak it for a few days in PB Blaster. I usually give a soak in the morning, a soak in the evening, and then one the next day. That can sometimes cause things to free up. If not, you may have to put some heat to it in order to get things to loosen up a bit.


:usa: Not real sure about the JDs but the old Fords had like a dog on the PTO lever and I have removed the whole plate assembly. If JDs are configured this way it is a lot easier to work on at the bench than on the side of the tractor. Just one problem "I am going back on my memory and sometimes TIME plays tricks on me"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speeddemon4450 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a 66 3020 that had same problem what year is yours and is yours on the right side of the dash or to the left of the steering wheel?


----------



## Spearfish1 (Jan 5, 2013)

*66 3020*



speeddemon4450 said:


> I have a 66 3020 that had same problem what year is yours and is yours on the right side of the dash or to the left of the steering wheel?


Mine is either a 66 or67 The power take off lever is on the left hand side of the cousel a littel in front and above the battery box.


----------

